# Pup Growth Log/Chart



## JFoster

I don't know if anyone would be interested in this but here's our pups growth chart so far...

(Link no longer works but other posts have information - Moderator MaggieRoseLee)

Jon.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Great job in Excel, and he's almost off the chart! 

Now I'll be REALLY impressed if you can take the data from this site

http://www.nwk9.com/weight_height.htm

put a line behind your puppies on the graph, and so you can compare how well he's doing to the 'average' GSD.

I know I couldn't figure that out, so good luck! <img src="/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcornSmiley.gif" alt="" />


----------



## JFoster

Here's a new chart/spreadsheet comparing Zeus to the standards for male and female GSD's. Zeus is the blue line which is kind of hard to see...

Zeus Vs. Male and Female GSD Standards 

Jon.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Ok you got me. I'M IMPRESSED!!!!

That would have been a cool program for me to work on when my pups were growing.

Is it something you can post or send people with puppies that want to keep a similiar chart? Can you post it (and instructions) for us to down load? Or is it just as simple as deleting Zeus's info and adding our own?


----------



## JFoster

Thanks. If anyone wants either file they can right click on the link(s) and "Save As"... Then open the file from your hard drive and change Zeus's data to their own dogs...

Jon.


----------



## Gunnermom

Wow, that's cool! Nice guide to go by. Jayda was the biggest in her litter and everyone told me she will be big, but she is right where she should be for a female. Hooray!!!


----------



## JFoster

Our Vet says Zeus is going to be a big dog every time we see him too but he's actually on the lower side of the "standard" curve for males. Oh well, we'll just wait and see...

Jon.


----------



## JFoster

I'm not sure how much this thread gets read now but I've been updating both spread sheets regularly and putting them online. The links will download/show the latest versions. One of the things I've started to notice is how hard it is to get a good weight on Zeus. Basically I'm holding him and standing on a electronic bathroom scale. Then I deduct my weight from "our" weight etc. My problem is he's getting too darn big to do this and he hates to hold still long enough for us to get a good reading. So, to be sure the weights are fairly accurate I've included the weights we get at every vet visit too.

Jon.


----------



## Chkm8

would be worth adding another column to record height. Seems there are a lot of weight charts but I can't seem to find a height chart. Wish I had started one with my last dog.
John.


----------



## JFoster

I thought about height but it was only a passing thought. Is height something people really keep track of? Zeus seems normal but compared to our last two GSD's he's totally different. In fact, our last male was probably an average height but he was over 5 feet long. So long he looked odd in my opinion. But, I guess I could add height...

Jon.


----------



## wagmetail

Wow, very cool! My pup is very close in age to yours Jon. He was born August 28th. He is approximately 21 inches at the shoulder, and I just tried to weigh him,( which he absolutely hated) and he is around 55 lbs - my back is killing me! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/31_paw.gif


----------



## JFoster

I just checked both links above and they are working fine. Try it again and let me know if it works or not. I can e-mail one or both files to you. You do have Excel or Open Office right?

Jon.


----------



## JFoster

Does anyone have a link to a height chart for GSD's (male and female)? I was thinking about making a new spreadsheet for male/female/weight/height standards vs. our dogs but can't find any age/height charts that seem to be standardized.

Thanks, Jon.


----------



## JFoster

Cool. How does you pup look with his/her data in the spread sheet?

Jon.


----------



## daviddrena

not great yet as she was the runt of the litter and my older pup is already over a year so I have to wait a couple of months to see if my runt will catch up


----------



## wagmetail

My dad breeds Great danes. He had one that was sooo small he gave it to this wonderful older man (because he didn't feel right charging for it) anyway two years later the gentleman sent him a newspaper clipping of him and his HUGE dog. The paper saw him out with his now gorgeous big GD and took a picture. So, I guess the moral is, size is genetic /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/05_biggrin.gif

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/snowmansmiley.gif


----------



## daviddrena

took my pup to the vet yesterday as you know she is the runt she was 11 lbs at 9 weeks so she's not quite standard yet but I feel like she's going to catch up


----------



## JFoster

I updated the spreadsheet again. Now both charts are in one spreadsheet. The link in the original post is the one everyone will want to download. It also looks like Zeus is starting to climb out of the standards curve too. Maybe the vet was right. Zeus might turn out to be a big boy.

Jon.


----------



## Chary68

Jon,

This is AWESOME! I'm going to use this to track Athena's puppies with. I'll send home each puppy to their new homes with their own personal growth charts and any other pertinent information. 

Great job, and thank you! This will make it so easy to keep information organized and easy to use!


----------



## JFoster

Well Zeus made it to 6 months old today. He's the first dog I've wanted to kill so many times it's amazing. But he's getting so big and strong I'm sure he'd get the better of me if I tried. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/14_redface.gif Check out his growth chart now. His size is right up there with 8 month old male GSD's. I also see some signs his growing trend is starting to slow down a bit.

Jon.


----------



## wagmetail

Very cool to watch him grow! He is one week younger than Kujo (who is driving me nuts lately too) and very comparable in size. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif


----------



## Pixiewoman

i cant get it to work but that could just be lame lame me
LOL


----------



## JFoster

[ QUOTE ]
i cant get it to work but that could just be lame lame me
LOL 

[/ QUOTE ]

What's happening?

Jon.


----------



## denwil2007

This is really cool. I tracked my last gsd up until 14 mos. I wish I could find that paper. Chase is underweight according to the average chart. He was only 22lb at 3.5 months. He didn't really eat much until I started feeding raw. Tomorrow we go to the vet, so I'll have a good idea how much he's gained in 4 wks. he feels a little heavy to pick up.

by the by, I do track height. i make little noches on the wall like people do for their kids


----------



## gr8flcat

My foster pup, Journey, is from a cruelty and neglect case. At 15 weeks he is only 27lbs. He is a good weight for his size to look at him. Has anyone ever had experience with helping a puppy "catch up"? I know with other large breed dogs, you do not want them to grow too fast? Is it the same with GSD's? His body might be small but I never seen such an attidue. He is already challenging our 5 year old alpha male, Silas.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

They CAN grow too fast........so just feed him a normal healthy diet. Right now you want his genetics to catch up to the love, diet and exercise he's getting. If there IS permanent damage from his early days, that's done. But you can make it the best you can with all the normal food, exercise, and training/socialization in the future!


----------



## denwil2007

Chase was only 22lb at 14 weeks. He seems to have an irritable bowel problem, and had diarrhea for at least a month. He didn't really want to eat kibble. He started gaining weight when I started raw in April. He's now at 32lb at 4 mos, and think he will do ok now. I've increased his food to 4%. He is 19inches, which is not bad. He feels more than 32lbs and he looks ok to me.


----------



## daviddrena

looks like his growth slowed downed tremendously over the last two months better states the theory they all grow at different rates still a big boy though


----------



## JFoster

> Originally Posted By: daviddrenalooks like his growth slowed downed tremendously over the last two months better states the theory they all grow at different rates still a big boy though


Do you mean Zeus? If so, yep. Not sure why but he has been outdoors constantly for the last couple of months. He is still eating but seems to leave some of his dry food in the bowl more often than not. We'll keep weighing him every week at the Vet's office and see what happens. He's strong as a Ox and crazy active so everything seems just fine.

Jon.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Hey I just downloaded this for my upcoming pup! Thanks.


----------



## Cameo

I have been keeping track using the chart. I know all dogs are different but it is interesting to see where Shayla fits. Last month - 4 months - she was spot on at 36.8 lbs. Now at 5 months she is just passed - 47.7 lbs.


----------



## JFoster

I wonder how many people have downloaded this spreadsheet? Would it be worth the time to write a small program to do the same thing? Something easier to use and not require a program like Excel to use it? A couple of lines where you can enter your dogs name, birth date, weights and the date etc.

Jon.


----------



## Barb E

I have the spreadsheet and will use it with my next pup. I like Excel.


----------



## ejc-free

Just wanted to say thank you we've downloaded this and have started using it on Clouseau. Since he's our first shepherd this is a really useful guide. He's a little under the average at the moment, but as long he he stays on a similar curve we know he'll be fine.


----------



## denwil2007

I love this spreadsheet!~!


----------



## jesusica

How are you all counting months? 4 weeks=1 month or an actual month (as in May 11 to June 11=1 month)? Flash is 12 weeks and now 20.4 pounds which puts him considerably below the curve. That's fine by me, I like slow and steady, but I know if I waited until the 11th (3 months old by actual months) he would be closer to the standard.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

jesusica, too funny... when I was tracking my puppies growth I was confused about the same 'what is a month?'. 

I used whatever way made my puppy more normal







.


----------



## jesusica

Yeah, that's what I'm thinking I'll do too. In ten days he gained exactly 3 pounds so I know in eight more days he will have gained quite a bit more weight but will still be pretty far below the growth chart (chart says 31.3 and like I said he's only 20.4). He's growing like a weed, though, and I can't imagine him being 10 pounds heavier than he is at this age!


----------



## JFoster

Jesusica, the spreadsheet is using the default Microsoft formula to calculate the year, month and days. A month is a "calendar" month. For example, Zeus was born on 9/6/2006. He was one month old on 10/6/2006 etc. The formula does not actually count the days and weeks that pass.

Jon.


----------



## nathalie1977

> Originally Posted By: jesusicaYeah, that's what I'm thinking I'll do too. In ten days he gained exactly 3 pounds so I know in eight more days he will have gained quite a bit more weight but will still be pretty far below the growth chart (chart says 31.3 and like I said he's only 20.4). He's growing like a weed, though, and I can't imagine him being 10 pounds heavier than he is at this age!


You know, don't worry about that. My pup has always been a little on the small side... was always about 10 lbs. under what the chart said. And slowly she's caught up. At 11 months she weighs 59 lbs, which is 4 lbs. under what the chart says. I expect her to be about 65 lbs by the time she's full grown, which is about what her breeder and I had discussed. 

The important thing is that he is growing and developing steadily, and that he isn't heavier than he's supposed to, for orthopedic reasons. Trying to 'match' the chart is not worth stressing over


----------



## jesusica

Oh I'm not worried about it at all. Slow and steady wins the good hips and elbows race.







Plus it's just that much longer that I can actually hold him in my arms. I knew he was the smallest male in his litter but I just recently found out he was tied for runt with his sister. It shows in his attitude.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

bump


----------



## balakai

Did anybody find a height chart? 

I'm looking at a puppy that is 13 1/2 weeks old. Her paws are ginormous! I don't know how much she weighs--she looks a little underweight--so I thought that height might be a better way to compare her to other GSD puppies. She's probably about 18" tall at the withers.

Anybody have height measurements for their dogs at 3 months of age?!?

~Kristin


----------



## chevysmom

I'm bummed, I don't have Excel therefor I can't view/download the spreadsheet. Is there another way to see it?


----------



## Catu

See the second post from MaggieRoseLee, there you have a couple of links.


----------



## Cooper&me

This spreedsheet was great. I thought Quincy was going to be off the chart huge, He also has giganic feet. Still he is just over the norm for his age.


----------



## JFoster

> Originally Posted By: chevysmomI'm bummed, I don't have Excel therefor I can't view/download the spreadsheet. Is there another way to see it?


Niki, do a Google search for Open Office. It's a free office package that does pretty much what Microsoft Office does. It has a spreadsheet program, word processor, presentation application and even a decent database. It will open all MS Office files with the exception of the newest 2007 stuff.

I use it when I'm not at work. My only beef with it is the speed. It could be a bit faster...

Jon.


----------



## Keegan62

> Originally Posted By: wagmetailWow, very cool! My pup is very close in age to yours Jon. He was born August 28th. He is approximately 21 inches at the shoulder, and I just tried to weigh him,( which he absolutely hated) and he is around 55 lbs - my back is killing me! <img src="/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/31_paw.gif" alt="" />


OMG how big is he????? 55 lbs when was he born? Not three weeks ago right?
I guess mine is goign to be a run t LOL
he is 3.5 months and only 30 something lbs...... to ahrd to pick up adn weigh lol


----------



## Keegan62

jack is now almost 23 inches and to skinny 43lbs at 5 months vet said he needs to be 50 oh well what can I say LOL


----------



## darylehret

I realize this is a work in progress as you continue to collect data, but would you examine my growth curve diagram and tell me if it's consistent with the results you're finding?


----------



## SunCzarina

There's another growth chart thread with more data
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=848855&page=0&fpart=1


----------



## Keegan62

nice chart
too bad Jack checks in on the female side
OMG what a freak I have he is 43lbs and 21 weeks vet said he should be 50 oh well floppy ear and all hey naybe he is BI Sexual LOL HAHAHAHA

Jack is just shy of 23 inches and is 5 months


----------



## SunCzarina

Poor Jack is going to have a complex







23" is a good height for his age, he's actually better than an inch taller than my pup whos a bit older. Thin isn't bad for this breed, it's much easier to put weight on than it is to take it off. My female (she's 24") was 58lbs until she was about 4 - now she's 68lbs and finally looks filled out.


----------



## Keegan62

Jen you are hilarious

but Otto has both ears up and Jack is lopsided I know now it will never be up now he is getting close to the 6 month age where it will be over for coming up
so sad his ears are so thin Oh well
Like I said all your dogs on here are georgeous and Jack well... what can I say lol


----------



## JFoster

Remember, every dog will be different in weight, height, length etc. The charts here are nothing more than a way to see how other dogs develop or have developed.

Jon.


----------



## RubyTuesday

Kathy, have you read the ears discussions? They provide a wealth of info & suggestions for helping floppy ears. I know there are dogs whose ears weren't up til past 6 mos, but IF it's important to you, it's something to move on now rather than later.

Thin, healthy dogs aren't fashionable, but they often have real health advantages over the bulkier individuals. I will never, ever worry that a healthy, active dog is too thin.


----------



## Martie

Just a note on ears - Luther is 8 months and still doesn't have good strong ears. We went back and forth about whether or not to tape/breathe-rite/whatever and finally decided to let him be what he will be. His ears are still improving at this age and are both up more and more as time goes on. I don't know if they will ever be up always and really strong, but they continue to improve and at this point they are up about as often as not.


----------



## Kava3

There's a height chart in the growth/developement forum on this site. It's very cool. It's the only one I have been able to find anywhere.


----------



## bdavis86

My GSD just turned 8 months today and she is about at 60 lbs. I just switched her to adult food last week, is this correct? I'm confused on when to switch them over and the purpose of switching. Can someone answer this for me?


----------



## Kayla's Dad

> Originally Posted By: bdavis86My GSD just turned 8 months today and she is about at 60 lbs. I just switched her to adult food last week, is this correct? I'm confused on when to switch them over and the purpose of switching. Can someone answer this for me?


This is a good time to switch if you have been on puppy formulas. I switched Kayla to adult around 6 months and Lancer was always on "adult" food. Many here do not use puppy formulas at all.


----------



## bdavis86

Ok good. Glad I didn't "mess her up"


----------



## JFoster

Ok, it's been a while since I've added anything to the original growth chart. Below is a link to the newest version with both Zeus and Isis. Isis is our new puppy.

Here's the new link...

home.comcast.net/~kookala/PuppyGrowthChart.xls

Jon.


----------



## Doggydog

Very interesting. 
My girlie was largest in the litter. Everyone who sees her says OMG she'll be huge. The vet estimated 80-90 lbs. Lrg for female. 
But now in comparing her to your chart, I am going to estimate her to reach 75. That seems more realistic. She weighed 32 lbs at 31/2 wks. She's now just 4 months and goes to the vet this wk, so I'll see what she's gained in 2 wks. I am excited to keep a growth chart now too, I need to get a scale.


----------



## [email protected]

my puppy samson and i were at the vet this past weekend where he was diagnosed with pneumonia --- during the visit, the vet said that he is extremely underweight and that he is "borderline emaciated." he is 12 weeks old and weighs 23 pounds. when i look at the trends on the "averages" charts and after reading through this log, i'm confused and wondering if the vet is causing me unnecessary worry?????


----------



## stalnaker3

My GSD puppy Maximus is turning 1 year old next week and is 116 lbs and is 30 inches tall. He is a big boy.


----------



## Jamied1177

I've must have the runt or the breeder lied about his age... I was told he was 9 weeks old when I got him, at that time he weighed 5.6lbs he was a scrawny little guy who had worms. Since then he has been dewormed and is now 14 weeks and weighs in at 20lbs. So he is growing fast but he looks much smaller than the other pups his age. Should I be concerned?


----------



## onyx'girl

What are you feeding him?
A series of 3 doses of worming medication, a couple weeks apart should clear them. 
Slow growth is good, as long as you are feeding a quality food with no fillers. 
Check out the nutrition threads, pup's need a proper ratio of calcium and phosphorus for proper skeletal growth.
Welcome to you, and I hope you enjoy your journey with Charley!


----------



## VaBeachFamily

Hm, according to the chart, Cullen is on the FEMALE average... 8 weeks, 16.7 pounds.... I guess we will see


----------



## Tihannah

[email protected] said:


> my puppy samson and i were at the vet this past weekend where he was diagnosed with pneumonia --- during the visit, the vet said that he is extremely underweight and that he is "borderline emaciated." he is 12 weeks old and weighs 23 pounds. when i look at the trends on the "averages" charts and after reading through this log, i'm confused and wondering if the vet is causing me unnecessary worry?????



I don't know. I guess every dog is different, but Kaiya only weighed 29.5lbs at her 17wk old visit and doctor said she looked excellent and extremely healthy. She weighed in at 38.5 yesterday at 22 wks. She has no ribs showing and looks solid. Does he look emaciated?


----------



## KG K9

Deebo seems a bit above average. 45lbs at 4 months. People say he will be around 100lbs, but I think around 85-90. I plan on having him pretty lean.


----------



## Aldo

My new guy is far below these averages: 11.6# at 10.5 weeks, 14.6# at 11.5 weeks. Discussing this with the breeder I learned that her pups are always small for their age, but keep growing to full stature a bit slower. She feeds raw and strives to be fairly moderate in amount. People who saw the puppy two weeks ago commented on how much he had grown in 2 weeks...and pictures confirm it. I am quite content for him to be little as long as possible. We've been feeding him lightly the past few days (chicken/rice/pumpkin) which has resolved his puppy squirts, so I began adding 1/4 cup of Blue Buffalo back in with breakfast. Vet in an hour for his 3rd round of shots (and his first visit with them) so I'll have another opinion.

BTW: at puppy class 2 days ago, a man who knew our breeder from shows/Shutzhund looked at him, asked if Yash was his father (he is), looked at his head and feet, and said "He is going to be a beautiful big shepherd". He knew the age of the puppy as well.


----------



## ruger

Just weighed Zeus at the vet yesterday. He's 15 weeks 3 days. 

21.5 lbs and 16 inches at the withers (roughly). 

He doesn't look too skinny to me but from what I've been reading he's not growing nearly as fast as a lot of the pups here. I've only had him since last Friday, but I think a call to the breeder is in order.

He does scarf his food down so it's not like he doesn't eat.

p.s. There are a couple pics of Zeus in the album I set up.


----------



## ahazra

Well, both the breeder and my vet says that Zorro will be in the 85lb range as an adult. he is all of 8 weeks today and weighs 11 lbs.. based on the Chart though that puts him in the very low weight percentile. I'm assuming he will play catch up in the next few months !!


----------



## CaseysGSD

I jacked your excel chart and pasted on my own excel sheet (changed the name and weights of course) THANK YOU SO MUCH...what a great idea and it saved me a bunch of time!


----------



## VaBeachFamily

I guess I need to measure Cullen, but... I know he's large compared to the standard... even in weight... 11 months and 90+


----------



## huntison

Just weight my dog Charlie (male) at the Vet today. 74 pounds at 10 months old. Still fairly lean. I wonder when he will start filling out.


----------



## jakeandrenee

Update....weighed Jake today @ Petsmart

82 pounds
11 months


----------



## HeyJude

VaBeachFamily said:


> Hm, according to the chart, Cullen is on the FEMALE average... 8 weeks, 16.7 pounds.... I guess we will see


My boy is on the really small female size! LOL He is 13lbs at 9 weeks, but I love every small inch of him!


----------



## KatMalone

Notorious D.O.G. was 17.5 lbs when we got him. I think he was about 8 1/2 weeks old. At 9 1.2 weeks old he is 20.5 lbs.


----------



## HeyJude

Update on Harley, he is almost 5 months and 46.5lbs.


----------



## SamTheDog

Sam went to the vet the other day for his last set of shots. He was 17 weeks and weighed in at 47 lbs. Gonna be a big boy!


----------



## Tihannah

We're right with ya! Achilles is 17wks today and I just measured him at 20 inches and he weighed 44lbs. I did the at home method, where I weighed myself, then weighed again holding him to get the difference. I think I sprained my back trying to hold his big butt!! Lol. I just copied that growth chart too! Love it! Not sure how I'm just now seeing it!


----------



## juliejujubean

hey, i am using the chart you made and i can't figure out how to change zeus's name in the legend for breed standard, could you help?


----------



## Cammotwin

You all say you are waiting for the dog to fill out. What EXACTLY do you mean? Do they have a little definition in the rib / waist or the same size all around? My boyfriend's 3 year old male, Sidney, is 76 lbs ... the vet says he is perfect body mass/shape, you can slightly feel ribs and a waist.

My 12 week 5 day old puppy, Harley, is 19 lbs and getting longer/ slightly taller but not gained any in 9 days. I attribute to change of food. The breeder fed her chicken hearts and livers, I'm not a meat eater so she gets Purina puppy and large breed, she prefers whatever Sidney is currently eating. Sigh...


----------



## ShepherdLuver25

My female Macie is 7 months old and weighs 60.2lbs is that big for a female or is she just right?


----------



## kr16

juliejujubean said:


> hey, i am using the chart you made and i can't figure out how to change zeus's name in the legend for breed standard, could you help?


 
it should open in excell double click on zeus and change the name click save, done. Works that way for the top and in breed standard


----------



## Iannotti

Ace is 12 weeks and he weighs 23 pounds!


----------



## VaBeachFamily

Cullen = 20 months, 82 pounds

Panzer = 9 months , 62 pounds


----------



## kennajo

Sorry if this a dumb question...:blush: but how do you use the chart the OP posted with your dogs info. Do I just delet his info and add mine or is their a formula somewhere that I should change first? Thanks!


----------



## Iannotti

Male - Ace 18 weeks - 43lbs

Female - Prissy 10 weeks - 20lbs


----------



## Kittilicious

Knuckles as of today - 11 3/4 wks - 30lbs even.


----------



## tami97

Shasta will be 10 months on the 17th. 78Lbs


----------



## katdog5911

Stella is 21 weeks and weighs 51.5 lbs


----------



## prophecy

FeNyx is 7.5 months and 78.5lbs!


----------



## _Crystal_

Nour's Weights
[German Shepherd x Alaskan Malamute]

8 weeks old - 12 pounds
9 weeks old - 15 pounds
10 weeks old - 18 pounds
12 weeks old - 23 pounds
16 weeks old - 35 pounds

compared to other's dogs he seems... small. xD I hope he grows.... more xD


----------



## ladyfreckles

Viking

7 weeks: 12.8lbs
7 weeks, 2 days: ~13lbs
7 weeks 5 days: 14lbs
8 weeks 2 days: 14.6lbs

He's not going to get vaccinated again for another 2.5 weeks but I asked my vet if I could bring him in and weigh him once a week and she said I definitely could. I'll be bringing him in on Monday (9 weeks 2 days) or perhaps Saturday (9 weeks on the dot) to weigh him in again.


----------



## ladyfreckles

Viking

7 weeks: 12.8lbs
7 weeks, 2 days: ~13lbs
7 weeks 5 days: 14lbs
8 weeks 2 days: 14.6lbs
9 weeks 1 day: 15.4lbs

He has coccidia and he's a little underweight. I'm hoping he gains weight soon.


----------



## Mfd

Osah

8 weeks 14.2
9weeks 16.6
10 weeks 19.2


----------



## Falkosmom

Tybor just turned 9 months, 84.5#s.


----------



## ladyfreckles

Viking

7 weeks: 12.8lbs
7 weeks, 2 days: ~13lbs
7 weeks 5 days: 14lbs
8 weeks 2 days: 14.6lbs
9 weeks 1 day: 15.4lbs
10 weeks: 19lbs

I don't know if that measurement is right. I used a different scale than the one I usually use to weigh him.


----------



## pinogirl

Wow... after reading eveyone's growth size I am thinking my Stella is underweight. I feed her Versus dog food and she seems to like it. Some days she eats more than others.
She is 21 weeks old and weighs 35 pounds. We rescued her and everyone says she looks purebred but who really knows. 
Should I change her food or add anything to it?
When I look at her she does seems a little smaller.


----------



## Josie/Zeus

I did this with Odin and he was right on target for the standard weight and height.

Then I got I started with Koda...



Let's just say he is a big boy.

aw:


----------



## Anthony8858

Kira 7 month birthdate... 

53 pounds of fur.


----------



## katdog5911

Stella was 74.6 lbs at 7 months. She doesn't look that big though....


----------



## kr16

pinogirl said:


> Wow... after reading eveyone's growth size I am thinking my Stella is underweight. I feed her Versus dog food and she seems to like it. Some days she eats more than others.
> She is 21 weeks old and weighs 35 pounds. We rescued her and everyone says she looks purebred but who really knows.
> Should I change her food or add anything to it?
> When I look at her she does seems a little smaller.


I would be careful with worrying about what everyone else posts as weight. 

A lot of them at 9 months old here are already way over what the standard weight says it should be. 

As long as your dog is healthy and looks good that is all that matters.

Look up GSD standards in height and weight. And to some of the South Cali people and Floridians, heighth and weight. Lol, I will never get that one.


----------



## Niya

pinogirl said:


> Wow... after reading eveyone's growth size I am thinking my Stella is underweight. I feed her Versus dog food and she seems to like it. Some days she eats more than others.
> She is 21 weeks old and weighs 35 pounds. We rescued her and everyone says she looks purebred but who really knows.
> Should I change her food or add anything to it?
> When I look at her she does seems a little smaller.



Try Eukanuba large breed for puppies and when they hit 1 year get Eukanuba for GSD's


----------



## ladyfreckles

7 weeks: 12.8lbs
7 weeks, 2 days: ~13lbs
7 weeks 5 days: 14lbs
8 weeks 2 days: 14.6lbs
9 weeks 1 day: 15.4lbs
10 weeks: 19lbs
10 weeks 5 days: 20.5lbs (weighed in the evening after dinner) 

He still feels just as skinny as ever. Little bro had a growth spurt last week it seems!


----------



## TaZoR

Just weighed in at 40 lbs at 13 1/2 weeks hes a bit over 20 " shoulder height


----------



## NancyJ

Beau just weighed in today at 61lbs, about 23 inches at 6 mos/3weeks. 
Everyone tells me how big he is going to be (because of his massive paws) but I think, thankfully, I have an average male dog who may or may not bulk up a lot (Very muscular Czech sire, West German Dam feminine, but heavy bone - so who will he take after or in between? Fine with whatever but glad I don't think he *is* going to be huge, just average)


----------



## Oskar der Drachen

Hey all! I just adapted the chart you posted for Bear, and if anything he topped Zeus' chart by a smidgen.

60.06lbs on his 5th month birthday. I will see if I can get him to stand still long enough to measure him at the withers right?

I'll keep up the log entries to see how he is getting on. Without reading through all 11 pages now, was there a good height chart that got developed?

How is Zeus doing now? How old is he, weight and height? Is he a happy boy?

I just had a look back at the beginning of the thread, Zeus must be about 6-7 years old now? He must be a fine middle aged gent. Do you have a latest picture?


----------



## lzver

Here are the weights we have for Jake so far.

8 Weeks - 8 lbs
11 Weeks, 1 Day - 17.5 lbs
13 Weeks - 18 lbs
13 Weeks, 2 Days -19.6 lbs
13 Weeks, 5 Days - 21 lbs
14 Weeks - 21.5 lbs
14 Weeks, 5 Days - 22.5 lbs

Jake is definitely on the skinny side, but we struggled with chronic diarrhea throughout most of April that we are just starting to get under control. Since we switched to a grain free dry food and the diarrhea is almost gone, he has steadly added weight.

He was seen by the vet a little over a week ago, and while she agreed he was a little skinny, she wasn't concerned yet. In a little over a week he has gained 3 lbs.


----------



## JoMichelle

8 weeks - 17.6lb 
13 weeks - 25.7lb 
15 weeks - 34.4lb 
18 weeks - 40lb
24 weeks - 51lb
8 months - 67lb


----------



## Tulip

Great document! I just finished editing it for my puppy Kodiak I am getting soon


----------



## DD126

*26 lbs at 21 weeks*

Geez... I have been looking at charts online and the posts here, and my puppy just turned 21 weeks old, and she's only 26 lbs. That's half what she should be, according to what I've been reading around...
After paying $2600 from a breeder, I'm pretty pissed about the shape this puppy was in when I first got her. A few days after I got her I found out she had giardia, her coat looked and felt like straw and she was skin and bones. At 3 months she was only 10 lbs and had diarrhea. I had people asking me "what breed is she?" and thinking she was a mutt!! Try and pay almost 3 grands for a mutt, and in that condition!!! I had to changed her diet a couple of times, and finally started her on Nutro, and she seems to be doing well on that. The diarrhea stopped. I can only feed her twice a day, but if I give her more than 1 and 1/2 cups, she'll get loose stool again. I started fish oil and vitamins and finally she is starting to look like a GSD and her coat now is silky soft and super shiny! She is otherwise very healthy and happy, but still on the skinny side... but I am afraid her growth is not normal.  Any suggestions??


----------



## Capone22

DD126 said:


> Geez... I have been looking at charts online and the posts here, and my puppy just turned 21 weeks old, and she's only 26 lbs. That's half what she should be, according to what I've been reading around...
> After paying $2600 from a breeder, I'm pretty pissed about the shape this puppy was in when I first got her. A few days after I got her I found out she had giardia, her coat looked and felt like straw and she was skin and bones. At 3 months she was only 10 lbs and had diarrhea. I had people asking me "what breed is she?" and thinking she was a mutt!! Try and pay almost 3 grands for a mutt, and in that condition!!! I had to changed her diet a couple of times, and finally started her on Nutro, and she seems to be doing well on that. The diarrhea stopped. I can only feed her twice a day, but if I give her more than 1 and 1/2 cups, she'll get loose stool again. I started fish oil and vitamins and finally she is starting to look like a GSD and her coat now is silky soft and super shiny! She is otherwise very healthy and happy, but still on the skinny side... but I am afraid her growth is not normal.  Any suggestions??


When I got my puppy at 12 weeks she was only 7.2 pounds. I thought I had been duped. She was sick and had severe diarrhea issues also. Oce I got that all under control, and then Went to raw feeding she started growing and growing. She still has a super sensitive stomach and is on the smaller side, but her mom was small too, I think genetics pretty much always win. rogue is now 8.5 months and about 22 inches & 45 pounds, and very lean. Just keep feeding her nutritious food and give her exercise. She will end up exactly what her genetics tell her to be. (Most of the gsd weight statistics online are over sized gsd or fat) rogue will be within the true GSD standard when she's full grown. Did you see the parents? That should give you a good idea of how big she will end up. 

Also, here is the standard. 

Males:

Height at the wither 60 cm to 65 cm (23.62 inches - 25.59 inches)
Weight 30 kg to 40 kg. (66.14 pounds - 88.18 pounds; Midrange = 77 pounds)

Females:

Height at the wither 55 cm to 60 cm (21.65 inches - 23.62 inches)
Weight 22 kg - 32 kg (48.5 pounds - 70.55 pounds; Midrange = 59.5 pounds)




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LynneLittlefield

Luna is 6 months 3 weeks 25" and 66 pounds. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdlover91

Berlin: the weights I have logged in my health records book
10 weeks: 16.10lbs
16 weeks: 36lbs
19 weeks: 42.3lbs
26 weeks: 56.3lbs
28 weeks: 63.4lbs

The last time I had him weighed was the middle of January - when he was about 6.5-7months. He is 8.5 months old now. Im guessing hes about 70 pounds.


----------



## trcy

Riley
13 weeks - 25 pounds
14 weeks - 30 pounds
15 weeks - 33 pounds
16 weeks - 37 pounds
17 weeks - 40 pounds
18 weeks - 43 pounds
19 weeks - 45 pounds (he's was having some pudding butt the last two days. He's ok now)


----------



## Kaasuti

Charlie is 9 months and 70lbs​


----------



## Oskar der Drachen

Kaasuti said:


> Charlie is 9 months and 70lbs​


Pictures! Or it didn't happen! 

Do you think it would be possible to measure him as well? Height at the withers, length of body minus tail, round the chest behind the shoulder? Is he tall/gangly or a brick?


----------



## Kaasuti

Oskar der Drachen said:


> Pictures! Or it didn't happen!
> 
> Do you think it would be possible to measure him as well? Height at the withers, length of body minus tail, round the chest behind the shoulder? Is he tall/gangly or a brick?



Just measured him now, He is 25" at his withers, i'm trying to get body length but he won't stay still. He is a lean, muscley, tall boy.

I'm 5ft 9/10. He looks huge, lol.























​


----------



## Jaeger's Mom

Hey All. 

I am getting a little concerned with my little man's weight. After reading your posts it does make me feel a bit better seeing the range. 

We weighed him on the 17th of June and he was 33lbs and at the time he was 15 weeks. He is 16 weeks today. The reason I am concerned is because all of his bones are very noticeable; his bum bones, ribs when he is lying down and a fairly big indent between his ribs and hips. Also people are constantly commenting on how skinny he is. 

I am feeding a 100% prey model diet started today actually - I was feeding him prepared raw before that included fruits and vegys. He was the runt of the litter and had trauma when he was born (the breeders were going to keep him because of his markings to show him but his mom accidentally bit a piece of his tail off). He also had a tape worm we are not sure how long he has it but it only took one treatment and they were gone which could also have screwed up his weight. 

His mom was a long lean girl who also looked skinny but she was breast feeding and just gave birth. Never met his Dad as he was on the road showing and winning first place all over the United States (I am in Canada).

Anyway I am just looking for an idea if he is under weight or will catch up with consistent diet. 

Thanks for your time.


----------



## shugarhey

Apollo at 7 weeks: 16 pounds
Apollo at 11 weeks: 26 pounds (today)


----------



## Black Kali

Kali:
She is my first GSD and she was growing too fast, so I was worried that she is going to be huge! 

7 weeks - 11.9 pounds - "?
13 weeks - 27.5 pounds - 17.7"
14 weeks - 29.7 pounds - 18.5"
15 weeks - 32.8 pounds - 19.1"
16 weeks - 35.9 pounds - 19.6"
17 weeks - 38.5 pounds - 20.2"
18 weeks - 41 pounds - 20.8"
19 weeks - 43.6 pounds - 21.3"
20 weeks - 46.7 pounds - 21.7"
21 weeks - 51.5 pounds - 22.2"
22 weeks - 53.1 pounds - 22.8"
23 weeks - 54 pounds - 23.1"
24 weeks - 56 pounds - 23.3"
25 weeks - 57.5 pounds - 23.6"
26 weeks - 61.2 pounds - 23.9"
27 weeks - 62.3 pounds - 24.2"
28 weeks - 64.4 pounds - 24.4"
29 weeks - 66.1 pounds - 24.7"
30 weeks - 67.2 pounds - 24.9"
31 weeks - 68.3 pounds - 25.2"
32 weeks - 68.3 pounds - 25.4"
33 weeks - 68.7 pounds - 25.5"
34 weeks - 70.1 pounds - 25.7"
35 weeks - 70.9 pounds - 25.8"
36 weeks - 71 pounds - 26"
37 weeks - 71.4 pounds - 26"

12 months - 76 pounds - 26"
18 months - 77 pounds - 26"
24 months - 81.5 pounds - 26"
36 months - 81.5 pounds - 26"

long list


----------



## Eroc

Well I did the chart from what I have recorded and memory. He is massive. He is 4 days away from 7 mos and he weighs in at 85lbs!! I have pics if you wantem!


----------



## lala2432

Thor is 10.5 weeks old and is weighing in around 30lbs. He is going to be a big boy I have a feeling!


----------



## 2165 Turbo Rail

Dallas weighed 16.8lbs Friday (8 weeks 5 days)
She is going back this Friday so we will see what difference a week makes on her  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mavericks Mom

*Pups weight*

We got Maverick at 11 weeks he was 11.5 pounds! He was 6 months on February 1st and weighed in at 61.4 lbs!


----------



## GSDKing

King is just had turned 4 months on Jan 30 and he is 50lbs
12lbs when he was 6 weeks

He has an older brother that is 100 pounds and he is only 8 months


----------



## Iconickennels Storm

"Storm"
Solid Black Female
12 weeks 25 lbs 16"


----------



## Bensams

I was starting to think my pup was unusual heavy his paws are like my wrists at 12 weeks he was nearly 15kg he is nearly 6months now and is pushing over 30kg. With a large dog should I restrict the walking cause even tho he shows no sign of being tired when we are out I have a 3 year old husky who runs the full walk and rocky my GSD is chasing him everywhere like a loon. As happy as he seems I don't want to affect his health in anyway any helpful information would be very appreciated. This is my first GSD although I grew up with one but Rocky is mine and am looking for as much help so he can live a long and happy life.? 

P.s 
Can't figure out to do my own post as in my phone lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## thedude4440

Hello everyone...!
My bitch delivered 7 pups. 
Pups are now 6 weeks old. I want to know that if their heigh is normal or short at this age?
Males 7-7.5 inches
Females 6-7.5 inches

They are 6 weeks ...is this normal or they are short?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel7602

thedude4440 said:


> Hello everyone...!
> My bitch delivered 7 pups.
> Pups are now 6 weeks old. I want to know that if their heigh is normal or short at this age?
> Males 7-7.5 inches
> Females 6-7.5 inches
> 
> They are 6 weeks ...is this normal or they are short?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


How much does your gsd weight? My boy is 11 pounds and is 6 weeks old. I don't know the hight of him though.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jmoore728

When measuring the withers. Please explain where im measuring too....Sorry for the stupid question.....haha


----------



## SummerGSDLover

Withers = top of the shoulder

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## Jmoore728

SummerGSDLover said:


> Withers = top of the shoulder
> 
> *-*Summer*-*


Thank you...I was just making sure...Didn't want to end up with some crazy number....haha


----------



## SummerGSDLover

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## kakarot

*update!*

8 weeks *7.2*
12 weeks *15.4*
15 weeks *20.0*
17 weeks, 5 days *30.4*

started tiny, but he's catching up.


----------



## KassDela

My girl is with her breeder till 10 weeks. But she said she is approx 10-12 at 8 weeks. She looks tiny to me and a lot of others. So your not alone Kakarot. Lol.


----------



## KassDela

This is my soon to be little girl. Who is 8 weeks in this photo a few days ago. Supposedly 10-12lbs.


----------



## KayDub

Here is my GSD Sable


----------



## mamatolaceynchief

Chief
6 weeks - 4 lbs 2 oz
8 weeks - 6 lbs 8 oz
9 weeks - 10 lbs 2 oz
12 weeks - 18 lbs
15 weeks - 26 lbs 50 oz
4 1/2 months - 34 lbs
20 weeks - 38 lbs 8 oz
6 1/2 months - 54.3 lbs

My little man is small


----------



## Diesel7602

Perseus growth chart

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## YORCHI

Dumb question here...is it pretty accurate to weigh my dog by weighing myself while holding her, and then weighing myself alone and subtracting the difference?

I want to start a log for my dog as well and we have a digital bathroom scale that she doesn't like to stay still on lol


----------



## Diesel7602

YORCHI said:


> Dumb question here...is it pretty accurate to weigh my dog by weighing myself while holding her, and then weighing myself alone and subtracting the difference?
> 
> I want to start a log for my dog as well and we have a digital bathroom scale that she doesn't like to stay still on lol


That's what I did. Now that he is 59 pounds he is heavy. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sleepyheadkh

- After reading all of this I feel like my Allie is small for her age. 25.8 pounds at 3 and a half months. What do y'all think?


----------



## Diesel7602

sleepyheadkh said:


> - After reading all of this I feel like my Allie is small for her age. 25.8 pounds at 3 and a half months. What do y'all think?


She seams small, but girls are usually. What my vet told me was to expect them to way 10 pounds per month they are. So 3 months would be 30 pounds 4 months 40 pounds. She seams almost right on. All dogs grow different.


----------



## Diesel7602

Up date. Perseus. 9 months on the 2nd. 95 pounds. He grew fast, but starting to slow way down.


----------



## Stonevintage

My GSD's weight. Female

10.5 weeks - 24 lbs
14 " - 35 lbs
16 " - 40 lbs
17 " - 43 lbs
19 " - 50 lbs

Her mom is 80 lbs and the dad is somewhere around 125 lbs.

You can definitely see the two "growth spurts" here. The one she is currently in is happening just after about 10 adult teeth came in. She is 24 inches tall. She has lost that "hourglass" figure but is starting to muscle out so I'm not going to worry, will give a couple of weeks to see if she gets it back . Just easy exercise and short walks for now.


----------



## Ace GSD

Diesel7602 said:


> Up date. Perseus. 9 months on the 2nd. 95 pounds. He grew fast, but starting to slow way down.


where you been perseus mom ?


----------



## Diesel7602

Ace GSD said:


> where you been perseus mom ?


Around....=) I've Done a few post. Just 3 more months!!! How big is ace now? Perseus slowed way down. Lucky if he gains a pound a week. He is getting longer more then anything. When he stands up, he can look me right into my eyes. And I'm 5'4


----------



## Unforgiving

Vader is 9 weeks and weighed in at 13.6lb. It seems under compared to the graph, but today he does seem particularly tired and down. He has just been wormed again, so I'm hoping this is it and tommorow he might pick up.

I feel kind of sorry for him, because my shifts change alot, so does the different times he might be up, or in the crate.


----------



## Hineni7

Areli
10wks 20.6lbs 16"
11wks 21 lbs 17"
12wks 28.6lbs 17"
13wks 32.2lbs 18.5"
14wks 36 lbs 19"
16wks 40.2lbs 20.5"
17wks 45.6lbs 20.5"
18wks 50.2lbs 21"
19wks 52 lbs 21.5"
20wks 53.6lbs 22"
21wks 57.6lbs 23"
22wks 60.4lbs 23.5"
23wks 62.6lbs 24"
24wks 65.2lbs 24.5"
25wks 70 lbs 24.5"
26wks 70.4lbs 24.5"

Wednesday will be her 27th week so will add her measurements then. I did weigh her 'brother' a GSD malamute this past Friday as it was his 31st we and she was 72.6lbs and he was 70.8lbs and 25.5". She is a very lean almost a greyhound tuck, although ribs aren't poking through, but visible in a deep breath) weight but good bone. Pic taken yesterday


----------



## Hineni7

Areli 27wks today 73.2lbs 25". She is lean and very athletic.. Pictured with her gsd/malamute brother Akivah (who is almost 32wks and 71lbs 25.75"


----------



## Diesel7602

Diesel7602 said:


> Around....=) I've Done a few post. Just 3 more months!!! How big is ace now? Perseus slowed way down. Lucky if he gains a pound a week. He is getting longer more then anything. When he stands up, he can look me right into my eyes. And I'm 5'4


I was finally able to get Perseus hight he is now 29 inch from withers. =/


----------



## Ace GSD

Diesel7602 said:


> I was finally able to get Perseus hight he is now 29 inch from withers. =/


he slowed down alot thanks for asking 
27' and 70 lbs at 8 months


----------



## Diesel7602

Ace GSD said:


> he slowed down alot thanks for asking
> 27' and 70 lbs at 8 months


I think Perseus is like 6 feet in length lol. He's like a centipede. When he walks by me to be petted; he goes on and on tell I get to the tip of his tail.


----------



## lauren43

My boy is widdle: 16 weeks and 25 lbs..


----------



## Hineni7

Perseus a centipede? Ha ha ha! I laughed good on that one! He is a cutie though! A big boy but with such gentle and sweet eyes (for his master/mistress - others, watch out!). I love this thread! 

Areli hit 7mos on Wed and she is 74.4lbs (she has been picky about morning feed and playing hard) and 25.75". I think she will top out around 90lbs (lean and active), but not sure how tall... She is proportioned correctly, albeit larger than average. She still has good size knobs on her knees, so growth plates still have more growing to do.... Here is a pic from a couple days ago. Love seeing everyone's furbabies


----------



## Diesel7602

Hineni7 said:


> Perseus a centipede? Ha ha ha! I laughed good on that one! He is a cutie though! A big boy but with such gentle and sweet eyes (for his master/mistress - others, watch out!). I love this thread!
> 
> Areli hit 7mos on Wed and she is 74.4lbs (she has been picky about morning feed and playing hard) and 25.75". I think she will top out around 90lbs (lean and active), but not sure how tall... She is proportioned correctly, albeit larger than average. She still has good size knobs on her knees, so growth plates still have more growing to do.... Here is a pic from a couple days ago. Love seeing everyone's furbabies


What a beauty!! What I can tell, is she a sable? I think they are very very beautiful.


----------



## Hineni7

Yes she is a sable  thank you


----------



## Hineni7

Areli is jackrabbit fast... Her weight has slowed a bit (which is good!!)... And she hasnt grown any taller for awhile.. Not sure if she will suddenly sprout again, or spend the rest of her growing time in a slow progress. You can see the knobby knees...


----------



## Diesel7602

Hineni7 said:


> Areli is jackrabbit fast... Her weight has slowed a bit (which is good!!)... And she hasnt grown any taller for awhile.. Not sure if she will suddenly sprout again, or spend the rest of her growing time in a slow progress. You can see the knobby knees...


Perseus still has some knobby, I hope he is done growing.


----------



## Hineni7

I think Perseus is very handsome! He is a big boy to start, but will be handsome watever he tops out at... I would love to know though


----------



## Diesel7602

Hineni7 said:


> I think Perseus is very handsome! He is a big boy to start, but will be handsome watever he tops out at... I would love to know though


I still don't understand why he keeps growing... He is so picky, I have to almost force him to eat. If I'm lucky he will eat 3 cups of food a day =/ but I sure will keep you posted on his size. I think there is one more growth spurt before he hits 1. Which will be Feb 2nd. Hopefully it's not long lol. For fun, I measured him from snout to tail and he is 6.75 feet =O neck and back 41 inch tail 22 inches and head and snout 18.


----------



## Hineni7

=O =O how tall is he?? I know he has that awesome stocky bone... More pics please  I know what you mean though about growing even when being a picky eater, Areli is a skinny bean and doesn't like breakfast all the sudden (although I can tempt her after coercion, lol).. She is almost 26" and I know a growth spurt has to be coming... She isn't anywhere near your boys size (but maybe as cute  ) but large for a female


----------



## Diesel7602

Hineni7 said:


> =O =O how tall is he?? I know he has that awesome stocky bone... More pics please  I know what you mean though about growing even when being a picky eater, Areli is a skinny bean and doesn't like breakfast all the sudden (although I can tempt her after coercion, lol).. She is almost 26" and I know a growth spurt has to be coming... She isn't anywhere near your boys size (but maybe as cute  ) but large for a female


He is 29 inch from withers. Tomorrow I'll see if he will let me get his height from the top of his head. He is so silly. Every time he sees me with the tap measure he runs. Lol. I have to idea why, it's just a wimpy plastic thingy. 26 inches is tall for girls. But I figure, go big or go home lol j/k Perseus is skinny to, but tall, long, and a big chest. 
First pic :He still thinks he can sit on you lap. 2nd :watching the kids getting off the bus.


----------



## Hineni7

Lol! My dogs don't care for the tape measure either, they either want to sit down, lower their heads (which drops the withers) or move when the metal base piece touches their paws... 29" at 9mos....bet he will hit 30" when fully grown.. Is he athletic? Just curious if his size diminishes his drive or athletics


----------



## Diesel7602

Hineni7 said:


> Lol! My dogs don't care for the tape measure either, they either want to sit down, lower their heads (which drops the withers) or move when the metal base piece touches their paws... 29" at 9mos....bet he will hit 30" when fully grown.. Is he athletic? Just curious if his size diminishes his drive or athletics


Oh his is very active. He plays ball all day long..... =) either out side or inside.


----------



## Hineni7

I would love to see some more pix of him, if you have them


----------



## Diesel7602

I have some in my album; from a week old tell like 7 or 8 months. I need to upload more


----------



## Hineni7

Cool, I will check them out


----------



## Buster & Elsa

*Growth*

Buster:

06lbs 06 weeks
21lbs 10 weeks
39lbs 14 weeks
52lbs 18 weeks
56lbs 20 weeks
80lbs 30 weeks (current)

Elsa:

05lbs 06 weeks
17lbs 10 weeks
25lbs 14 weeks
41lbs 18 weeks
42lbs 20 weeks
63lbs 30 weeks (current)


----------



## Diesel7602

Hineni7 said:


> Cool, I will check them out


He 37 inch from head to floor when sitting. When on all fours he 35 from to of head to ground.


----------



## Hineni7

He is such a handsome (and big/solid) boy!!


----------



## Diesel7602

Hineni7 said:


> He is such a handsome (and big/solid) boy!!


Thank you!!  you have a fine miss your self.


----------



## Hineni7

Thank you  I think she is special


----------



## Diesel7602

Hineni7 said:


> Thank you  I think she is special


Last one he was done taking pic.


----------



## Hineni7

Such a happy boy! He obviously loves you alot, the love in his eyes is evident


----------



## Hineni7

Areli, 29wks today 76 lbs (lean) and 25.75"
Akivah is 2 days she of 34wks and 72.2lbs and 26" (he is gsd/malamute)... I am pretty sure Areli will be a very lean and athletic 90+ lbs dog and probably 27" (assuming, her mom was 27" and dad 28"). 

Averaging Areli's weight per week, she has gained about 2.5lbs since birth =O . If size were a determination on athleticism, drive, speed, endurance, and energy levels, Areli shatters the stereotype (often to my headache ; she just goes and goes (although she does have an off switch, it resets quickly lol) obedient but ever so playful..


----------



## Hineni7

Areli 30wks today and yesterday was 76lbs and 26"


----------



## Diesel7602

Up date" Perseus": 10 months old 100# and 29 inch from withers.


----------



## Hineni7

He looks like a GSD Marmaduke in the first pic  He is definitely photogenic and you can tell he loves you!


----------



## Diesel7602

Hineni7 said:


> He looks like a GSD Marmaduke in the first pic  He is definitely photogenic and you can tell he loves you!


This might sound dump, but is a gsd marmaduke.


----------



## gsdsar

Marmaduke is a cartoon Great Dane that was huuuuge!!!


----------



## Diesel7602

gsdsar said:


> Marmaduke is a cartoon Great Dane that was huuuuge!!!


I'm going to look that up!


----------



## gsdsar

Diesel7602 said:


> I'm going to look that up!



It was great classic cartoon strip from when I was a kid!!! Crud I think I just aged myself!!!


----------



## Diesel7602

gsdsar said:


> It was great classic cartoon strip from when I was a kid!!! Crud I think I just aged myself!!!


Blahahaha... This does remind me of Perseus. I don't think I've ever see them before. It kinda reminds me of Scooby.


----------



## Hineni7

Areli 7mos via mos or 31wks and 78.4lbs and 26.75" and I thought she was slowing down... Ugh... Still exceptionally lean, agile and fast. You would never think she weighed this much (all muscle, and ears)


----------



## Kal

This seems like a good a place as any to keep up with Kal's weight and height. He probably could stand to lose a few lbs. His ribs aren't showing by any means. I may cut his food back a little.

11 weeks: 17" 27.6 lbs
13 weeks: 18.5" 34.2lbs 3 months
17 weeks: 21" 49.8lbs 4 months today


----------



## Augustine

She has not gone for her first Vet visit yet and we have no other way to weigh her, so everything in terms of weight is a mere rough estimate..

*11/23/14 (6 weeks):* roughly 9.5-10.5" from withers / under 10lb
*12/8/14 (nearly 8 weeks):* about 13" from withers / 10-15lb
*12/18/14 (9 weeks):* nearly 15" from withers / 13-16lb? maybe a bit more now that she's on raw


----------



## Hineni7

Areli, 32wks or 7mos 1wk and 79.4lbs 26" and change... Both she and Akivah are gaining about 1lb a week now and heigth has dramatically slowed.. Areli will beb1yr on May 7th 2015 and Akivah 1yr on March 27th, 2015.. So will be interesting to see what they finish at once their growth plates close. Their weight will continue for another year or so before giving a true 'finishing' weight...


----------



## gsdlover91

Tesla - 15 weeks and 22.6lbs.


----------



## Augustine

*12/30/14 (10 weeks):* Roughly 17" at withers / at least 17-18+ pounds

She'll be going to the vet within the next few weeks so we'll finally get an accurate weight. Both of her parents were HUGE and Butters eats a lot, so I imagine she'll be at least 20+ pounds by the time we weigh her.


----------



## Ace GSD

Ace GSD said:


> he slowed down alot thanks for asking
> 27' and 70 lbs at 8 months


hm...
27.5' 67.4 lbs at 9.5 months... actually lost 3 lbs weird..


----------



## Hineni7

Areli 33wks was 81.2lbs and a 26.5"...will have to update tomorrow for her 34th week.. She is about a lb or a tad less a week right now.... And skinny but muscles rock hard... Akivah is 38wks and 77.4lbs and about the same height


----------



## Diesel7602

Perseus update. 11 months tomorrow. 100lbs+ last time. I gave up weighing tell he is 1.


----------



## Diesel7602

Ace GSD said:


> hm...
> 27.5' 67.4 lbs at 9.5 months... actually lost 3 lbs weird..


Up date pics!!!!


----------



## Hineni7

Perseus is huge! But what a handsome and happy boy he is!


----------



## Hineni7

Areli, 34wks 82lbs (lean and mean) and still 26.5" (but with knobby knees so she might still sprout up a bit taller, yikes). Extremely athletic, she bumps into you she is solid! Akivah, 39wks, 78.2lbs and 26.5"... He was neutered yesterday and had his dew claws on the back removed (poor baby) so he might grow another inch or so now, although he looks to have done most of his heigth.. Both pups have slowed to about a lb or less a week (yay).. Akivah is a happy, wiggly, and a contortionist, lol... Flexible!


----------



## Rider

Rider is 30pds at 13 weeks


----------



## kelliewilson

Bandit is 40 lbs at 4 months.


----------



## jdkerner

Hyperion is 37lbs at nearly 7 months.


----------



## Findlay

*5 month old puppy*

Hi. I am new to the forum and hope it's okay to ask a random question.
I just read that a healthy weight for a 5 month old male GSD is about 45 lbs. 
My guy weighs 62 lbs. Is that too much?


----------



## Diesel7602

Findlay said:


> Hi. I am new to the forum and hope it's okay to ask a random question.
> I just read that a healthy weight for a 5 month old male GSD is about 45 lbs.
> My guy weighs 62 lbs. Is that too much?


What my vet said, was 10 pounds a month. So 5 months 50 pounds. My boy was never that small. He always gained 5-10 pounds week and hardly ate any thing. Oh, also, my boy was neutered at 4 months, so the stunting their growth never applied to him (unless he would of been freaking huge if he wasn't ). He is now 11 months and a bit over 100 pound. He is not fat at all, just tall and long. What I've read is as long as you can see their hour glass, he should be fine.


----------



## Findlay

Thanks for getting back to me. 
Finn's trainer noticed that he was getting a tad heavy in his hind quarters. We were feeding him 3 cups dry food 2 x day and a couple tbs. live culture yogurt.
We've cut him back to 2 1/2 cups each feeding plus the yogurt.
He seems fine with the change.
Ps. Your shepherd is very handsome and HUGE.


----------



## dhaney81

8 1/2 weeks- 19.4 lbs
13 weeks- 24 lbs
18 weeks- 39.2 lbs


----------



## Kal

Kal turns 5 months tomorrow 67lbs and 24.5"


----------



## Stonevintage

Summer 7.5 months 75 lbs 26 inches. This is getting ridiculous. She's going to all adult food tomorrow. She's been getting 3.5 cups per day of 1/2 adult and 1/2 puppy from 11 weeks till now. I gotta slow this girl down quick!


----------



## llombardo

Apollo is about 3 1/2 months and weighed 30 pounds today.


----------



## Diesel7602

Stonevintage said:


> Summer 7.5 months 75 lbs 26 inches. This is getting ridiculous. She's going to all adult food tomorrow. She's been getting 3.5 cups per day of 1/2 adult and 1/2 puppy from 11 weeks till now. I gotta slow this girl down quick!


She looks like my boy!


----------



## Bella67

Chloe is 8 months old and 60 lbs.


----------



## Stonevintage

She acts like a boy!


----------



## Stonevintage

*Measuring height Peanut Butter!*

Just a note for anyone that wants to measure height at the withers and track that along with their pups weight - I read this suggestion here but it was from an older post...

Smear about 1 tablespoon of peanut butter in about a 6 inch streak (around mouth level) on the refrigerator door for your dog. Keeps em nice and still for a minute!


----------



## gsdlover91

Tesla - 18 weeks; 29lbs


----------



## Hineni7

Areli, 38wks 84.2lbs and last I measured 26.75" (I will measure today)... Akivah 43wks, 78.4lbs, 26.5" (will measure again)...


----------



## Hineni7

Forgot pics


----------



## Cpboyers

Gunner- 13 weeks 27lbs


----------



## Ruger Monster

Going to try & weigh Ruger again tonight, hard to get him to sit still on the scale (and I dont want to know how much I weigh  )

At 7 weeks I weighed him at 5lbs
At 8.5 weeks the vet had him at 6½ lbs & diagnosed with coccidia.
At 10 weeks he was right around 10lbs before hopping off the scale. 

Going to also try and bring him to Petsmart weekly and get a weight on him going forth, and attempt to start measuring height.


----------



## Diesel7602

Ruger Monster said:


> Going to try & weigh Ruger again tonight, hard to get him to sit still on the scale (and I dont want to know how much I weigh  )
> 
> At 7 weeks I weighed him at 5lbs
> At 8.5 weeks the vet had him at 6½ lbs & diagnosed with coccidia.
> At 10 weeks he was right around 10lbs before hopping off the scale.
> 
> Going to also try and bring him to Petsmart weekly and get a weight on him going forth, and attempt to start measuring height.


Can you weigh your self first? Then hold your pup and weigh both of you, and then deduct your weight.


----------



## Ruger Monster

At 10½ weeks, he weighed 10.8 lbs at the vet.



Diesel7602 said:


> Can you weigh your self first? Then hold your pup and weigh both of you, and then deduct your weight.


This would probably be easiest - I just don't think I want to know what *I* weigh lol! I have considered having the BF look @ the scale, do the math & just not tell me what mine said  At least til I get back on the "eating better" train again.


----------



## GypsyGhost

Bash was 16.2 lbs. at 9 1/2 weeks, now at 14 1/2 weeks he's 26 lbs. I haven't measured him at the withers yet, but I'm going to try the peanut butter on the refrigerator trick!


----------



## Palydyn

So Rommel was 14 lbs at 7 1/2 weeks, 16.5 lbs at 8 1/2 weeks, and 31 lbs at 11 1/2 weeks. You can feel his ribs at times and Vet says he is good weight for size just going to be a big boy.


----------



## Diesel7602

Ruger Monster said:


> At 10½ weeks, he weighed 10.8 lbs at the vet.
> 
> 
> 
> This would probably be easiest - I just don't think I want to know what *I* weigh lol! I have considered having the BF look @ the scale, do the math & just not tell me what mine said  At least til I get back on the "eating better" train again.


That's how I used to do it tell he got to big. =)


----------



## Palydyn

Don't know if this helps, but my vet encourages clients to bring their pets in anytime to use their electronic scale. No charge, no appointment. They are having a big push to ensure pets stay at a healthy weight and think this helps.


----------



## Diesel7602

Palydyn said:


> Don't know if this helps, but my vet encourages clients to bring their pets in anytime to use their electronic scale. No charge, no appointment. They are having a big push to ensure pets stay at a healthy weight and think this helps.


This is what I did after Perseus hit 50. He was to heavy and tried to get out of my arm every time.


----------



## Augustine

*2/5/15 (15 weeks):* Nearly 21" at withers / 41.7 pounds

She eats well (4 1/2 cups a day) but she's still pretty lean, so I wouldn't be surprised if her weight jumps up even more as she starts growing into her young adult body these next few months.

Either way, she's huge for a puppy that isn't even 4 months old yet. Soon she's going to be bigger than me.


----------



## Ruger Monster

Ruger gained 3lb last week - now 13.8lb @ 11½ weeks. Vet finally changed him from "underweight" to ideal yesterday. Need to get a height measurement on him.

Still small, I think ... but those knobby knees of his look like they've gotten even bigger, me thinks he's getting ready to sprout! Going to step up his food a little more - he will definitely eat more now than he used to, but we're still transitioning from the bland diet to Fromm.


----------



## llombardo

Apollo is at just over 38 pounds at 4.5 months. I have to get his height.


----------



## Ruger Monster

Took Ruger by the vet yesterday just to get a weight on him (one of the vet techs was like "Yay you brought my baby in to visit!" Lol he's got a fan club already). 

He weighed in at 17lbs at 12½ weeks. 

He turned my arms to jelly at the wildlife expo we were at, I was holding him while watching the dock dogs exhibit (he was passed out with his head on my shoulder). Knew he had to have put on _some_ weight! Most people actually thought he was only 8 weeks old though.


----------



## Ruger Monster

Now that I gave in and weighed myself (started HCG diet, may as well get my start point), I guess I can get more regular weights on Ruger.

Last night he was 18.9lb @ 13 weeks 1 day.

I swear some days when I get home from work, I can tell that he grew while I wasn't home!


----------



## Debanneball

Ruger Monster said:


> Last night he was 18.9lb @ 13 weeks 1 day.
> 
> I swear some days when I get home from work, I can tell that he grew while I wasn't home!


Ruger, good things come in small packages! My boy weighed 22 lbs @ 13 weeks. Enjoy


----------



## Ruger Monster

Debanneball said:


> Ruger, good things come in small packages! My boy weighed 22 lbs @ 13 weeks. Enjoy


I figure that slow & steady is probably best for those joints anyway.  He did have decent sized parents (80-85lb mom, 100+lb dad), so slower growing is good with me as long as its not because of any issues! Plus it means he retains that adorable small look a little bit longer  When I brought him to work the other day, everyone was like "there's no way that's the same puppy! He's grown so much!" 

I know when I get home today I'm going to ask him if he got taller while I was working 

How big did your boy get? Or is he still going?


----------



## TheWhinnie

Whinnie just made 16 wks. She saw the vet today and weighs 35lbs. Up 6lbs in a wk. She eats 3 cups a day and some treats here and there.


----------



## Debanneball

Ruger Monster said:


> I figure that slow & steady is probably best for those joints anyway.  He did have decent sized parents (80-85lb mom, 100+lb dad), so slower growing is good with me as long as its not because of any issues! Plus it means he retains that adorable small look a little bit longer  When I brought him to work the other day, everyone was like "there's no way that's the same puppy! He's
> grown so much!"
> 
> I know when I get home today I'm going to ask him if he got taller while I was working
> 
> How big did your boy get? Or is he still going?


My boy just turned 8 months 79.8 lbs at last weigh in. His mom is 80 lbs, dad is 85 lbs, bit grandpa, who the breeder says he resembles body style is 115 lbs.. Yikes He is 26"+ 
tall.. (one was 26", one was 27").. Good luck with Ruger... Off to check your pictures.


----------



## Ruger Monster

Debanneball said:


> My boy just turned 8 months 79.8 lbs at last weigh in. His mom is 80 lbs, dad is 85 lbs, bit grandpa, who the breeder says he resembles body style is 115 lbs.. Yikes He is 26"+
> tall.. (one was 26", one was 27").. Good luck with Ruger... Off to check your pictures.


Oh your boy definitely sprouted then!  I told my BF about the "good things in small packages" post, and then how big he is now, he's like oh boyyy lol! 

Last night, Ruger was at 21.3lb @ 13 wk 6 days.


----------



## Bella1

Our little guy Ruger is 13 Weeks, 20" and weighed in at 34 lbs.


----------



## Asten

Bella1 said:


> Our little guy Ruger is 13 Weeks, 20" and weighed in at 34 lbs.


And I thought B'Elanna was big! She's 12 weeks, 23.6 lbs, and 16.5" at withers. Then again he's male. Wow he's a big boy!


----------



## Bella1

Asten said:


> And I thought B'Elanna was big! She's 12 weeks, 23.6 lbs, and 16.5" at withers. Then again he's male. Wow he's a big boy!


LOL, yes he's a big boy, skinny as a rail also.


----------



## Ruger Monster

Bella1 said:


> Our little guy Ruger is 13 Weeks, 20" and weighed in at 34 lbs.


Aw, I have a little guy Ruger too 



Latest weight - 14 weeks 5 days @ at 23lb at the vet yesterday. 
Still need to get a height on my squirmy crazy boy.


----------



## dhaney81

8 weeks-19.4 lbs
13 weeks- 24 lbs
18 weeks-39.2 lbs
21 weeks- 51.2 lbs
23 weeks- 55.7 lbs
26 weeks- 61.4 lbs


----------



## Ruger Monster

Ruger's 4 months today, 29.7 lb. 

(or, 17 weeks 1 day if I keep consistent with "weeks" instead of months  )


----------



## Bella1

Ruger was just over 40 pounds for his 16 week vet visit.


----------



## kelliewilson

Bandit is now 6 months and weighs 71lbs . hes tall also I need to find my tape measure


----------



## Reef LeDoux

Reef turned 6 months 2 days ago and weighs 57 lbs


----------



## Ruger Monster

Ruger is 17 weeks 6 days & 32lb this morning at his vet visit.


----------



## Areyyyyyyy

lexy will be exactly 5 months old tomorrow and she weighed in at 60.5 lbs today. she's a Czech working line german shepherd.


----------



## gsdlover91

Tesla will be 7 months old on April 17th, and weighs barely 40lb.


----------



## OkieDog

Finn weighed 55 pounds today at his vet check. He's 4 months old.


----------



## Ruger Monster

Ruger weighed 37.2lb at his visit on Sunday @ 20 weeks 5 days. 
He's hit a slow patch lol only 1lb in 2 weeks, used to be about 3lb a week!


----------



## Areyyyyyyy

Lexy weighed in at 72 lbs at 25 weeks (1 week shy of 6 months)... is there any way to find out how big she's gonna get? my problem is her sire (a k9 officer) weighs around 130 lbs despite being extremely athletic and agile, and her dam weighs around 95 lbs. so I really don't know where in between she may fall. any help? :help:


----------



## Ruger Monster

Ruger was 52lb at 27 weeks. 
Still a shorty though - cant get a good measurement on him, I want to say around 20" when I compare him to Jasmine.


----------



## Bella67

Troy is 46 pounds at 20 weeks.


----------



## Backwoods_Shepherd

Brox just turned 5 months, he weighs 53lbs. and is about 22 inches tall.

Kevin


----------



## Ares1

Xena is 11 weeks and 22lbs. Her parents are in the solid 80lb range. My 2.5 year old male is 83 lbs. Any chance she ends up bigger than him weight wise or is it baby fat?


----------



## Backwoods_Shepherd

Brox is 29 weeks and weighs 70 lbs. and is about 24 in. @ the shoulder. He was 65 lbs. @ 6 months.

Kevin


----------



## Jameson23

Jameson had his 5 month weigh in today - he is 54lbs and 22"

He has doubled his weight since we brought him home on 10/31/15


----------



## Cleanbug

Hendrix is 23 weeks and 56 pounds and 22.5".


----------



## Cleanbug

Just here's a pic of him. Just finished level one obedience class ? 22.5" & 56 pounds at 23 weeks


----------



## dranseth

Nitro turned 6 weeks yesterday. He had his first round of shots and a physical done. The breeder emailed me the results; he is very large for his age and weighs in at 16 lbs.


----------



## Kyrielle

Jack is 16 weeks this weekend and just got weighed yesterday, clocking in at 47 pounds. He's about 18.5 inches at the withers as well.


----------



## FGOliveira83

*Bahston*

Bahston is 6 1/2 months today and weights 71lbs.


----------



## Freyja

FGOliveira83 said:


> Bahston is 6 1/2 months today and weights 71lbs.


Rollo is the same age and 55lbs, Bahston makes him look very petite! Haha


----------



## Valkyrie

Today Valkyrie is 5 months old and only 34lbs.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

Valkyrie said:


> Today Valkyrie is 5 months old and only 34lbs.


Yes, but look at those eyes!


----------



## Concordium

My Citra is growing so fast! She is now 7.5 months old and weighs 68.6 pounds.


----------



## katdog5911

My guy is 40 lbs at 4 months.


----------



## Leon big boy

Leon 5 months and 3 weeks, 70 lbs, 23.7 in. And good boy!


----------



## SadTales

So many beautiful dogs on this thread! Makes my heart melt, cuteeee!


----------



## pashana

10 weeks, 11 kg and 42 centimeters height. He is gonna be big, maybe.


----------



## Swgjeg31

Axel 13 weeks and 37 lbs


----------



## Joeydog

Rex. 6 months this week. 66lbs. Raw feeding


----------

